# how many shrimp?



## Ben M (10 May 2010)

hi, i might be getting a 12" acrylic cube soon, which i will use as a shrimp only tank. i am going have mosses, dwarf hairgrass and possibly a few stems in the tank. but how many shrimp should i start with to breed them? i would like to try cherry shrimp first, as i've read that they're the easiest to keep, and i like the look of them. but how many should i start off with? and if, later on, i decide to get some different shrimp, how do i know which species won't inter breed?

cheers


----------



## mattyc (10 May 2010)

I would say to start with 15 and as they start breeding move a few to another tank and mix up the bloodlines a little.


----------



## Ben M (10 May 2010)

thanks. which shrimp could i add to them in the future without them inter breeding?

cheers


----------



## mattyc (10 May 2010)

more of the same to bring in a fresh bloodline, crs and crc can go togeather, amanos can go with either of these also but are quite large and you shouldn't realy bother with them. i started with 20 cherries i now have around 100 and i have sold some i have added a few from lfs when i find them.


----------



## chilled84 (11 May 2010)

Will cherrys go with amano shrimp? Did you say that? And where is the best place to get them cheap?


----------



## mattyc (11 May 2010)

cherrys will go with amanos with no problems, have a look at this chart

http://www.theshrimpfarm.com/articles/d ... ity-chart/

Cherries are normaly sold on here just put something in the wanted section (london dragon sells them sometimes) and amanos apear in shops from time to time, the young cant survive in fresh water so they are not normaly sold on the forums.


----------



## chilled84 (11 May 2010)

mattyc said:
			
		

> cherrys will go with amanos with no problems, have a look at this chart
> 
> http://www.theshrimpfarm.com/articles/d ... ity-chart/
> 
> Cherries are normaly sold on here just put something in the wanted section (london dragon sells them sometimes) and amanos apear in shops from time to time, the young cant survive in fresh water so they are not normaly sold on the forums.



I tried rearing amano babys in a salt water tank, failed to say the least, I dont want to pay the silly amounts a payed for my amanos, 3.90 each! I got 10 last time! Broke me. lol.


----------



## chrisjj (11 May 2010)

If you get 6 shrimp, the probability of getting at least one breeding pair is approximately 97%, so you are pretty much guranteed to get at least one pair.  You could start with that to see how you get on, & then add some new ones to get some fresh bloodline.

As you don't need so many to start with (Â£ wise), this also means that you could start with some more interesting shrimp?!

(I got 6 CRS & ended up with 3F & 3M).

Amanos won't breed in you tank but are very good cleaners, so a couple would be good.


----------



## chilled84 (11 May 2010)

chrisjj said:
			
		

> If you get 6 shrimp, the probability of getting at least one breeding pair is approximately 97%, so you are pretty much guranteed to get at least one pair.  You could start with that to see how you get on, & then add some new ones to get some fresh bloodline.
> 
> As you don't need so many to start with (Â£ wise), this also means that you could start with some more interesting shrimp?!
> 
> ...



I have 8 amanos, And they breed all the time, I did once try to rear the eggs in a salt water tank but failed.


----------



## chrisjj (11 May 2010)

Sorry, yes, amaonos will breed, but no babies will develop in a "normal" tank.


----------



## Kosh42-EFG (11 May 2010)

I bought 20 cherry shrimp from a certain auction site for about Â£25 delivered... So much cheaper than my LFS... Difficult to tell in my tank but I'm sure there's more than 20 in there now...


----------



## Ben M (11 May 2010)

thanks for the help.   i think i'll start with 15-20 cherries then, and maybe get some crs later on. would i need a heater, or would room temp be ok? i'm in the uk, so it's not tropical conditions, but it doesn't get too cold indoors.

cheers


----------



## chrisjj (11 May 2010)

Yes, heater needed - water best at 23/24 c


----------



## Ben M (11 May 2010)

thanks, i'll use a heater then.


----------



## chilled84 (11 May 2010)

pest control said:
			
		

> thanks, i'll use a heater then.



Just out of interest, did you get my mail? Just others are saying mail is not ariveing, If so what do you think?


----------



## Ben M (11 May 2010)

sorry, i forgot to thank you. it's great, growing really well. i've now got 2 big clumps of it, and my brother has just planted some in his tank.   sorry for not letting you know, i forgot all about it. i've got a rubbish memory lol.  

cheers


----------



## chilled84 (11 May 2010)

pest control said:
			
		

> sorry, i forgot to thank you. it's great, growing really well. i've now got 2 big clumps of it, and my brother has just planted some in his tank.   sorry for not letting you know, i forgot all about it. i've got a rubbish memory lol.
> 
> cheers



Ha Ha I emailed about shrimp But ya glad you got the plants too lol


----------



## Ben M (11 May 2010)

oh, i didn't get the email about the shrimp. could you try again plz.


----------



## chilled84 (11 May 2010)

pest control said:
			
		

> oh, i didn't get the email about the shrimp. could you try again plz.



Done


----------

